# Honda Accord vs Nissan Altima



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey everyone. 

Can you guys tell me which one is a better car.. Accord or the Altima? Here are some of the things I'm looking for:

- Max around 40,000 km used.
- Cruise control
- Warranty (around 2 years)
- Comfort and driving pleasure 
- Costing a maximum of AED 55,000.

I don't like the Camry and not very sure about the Mazda 6. So I want to decide between these two cars. 

Thanks.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Toss a coin, it's like comparing grey with beige.


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont drive much but these are the two cars we've owned, my husband the Accord and I had the Altima. I cant say anything about price or warranty issues but the Altima was a lot more comfortable- more leg and head room, better back seat, etc. and it had cruise control. But both had no maintenance issues and like PP said, they are similar.


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

At around the same purchase price new (dhs 110-120k, full spec) is the Kia Cadenza, which is a really good car, spacious and powerful with all the toys.

Not sure whether you can find any of them on the used-car market, but I'd recommend a look.

Lamp


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

This was a question i spent countless days (and google searches!) on a few years back when i was deciding my first car, I decided on the Accord and dont regret it.

However now i will recommend the Altima over the current generation Accord, its really 51-49 but these are the pros-cons

Altima: 

Much better bang for your bucks, at the price of a full specs Altima you'll only get a base Accord

Better interior , AC and sound system IMO



Accord :

More stable at high speeds and quieter than the noisy CVT in the Altima

Better choices for colors: Altima comes in white, black,red, silver and sandish . Accord comes in a beautiful dark blue , ash and maroon apart from the basic 4-5 colors


The current gen Accord has cost cutting all over it compared to the previous gen, be it replacing chrome with cheap plastic in interior handles or the OEM brake pads used.


Btw you did well not taking the Camry and as for the Mazda 6, it hasnt been redesigned in 5 years, the car itself is good, but the dealer is not good at all from what i hear.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Lamplighter said:


> At around the same purchase price new (dhs 110-120k, full spec) is the Kia Cadenza, which is a really good car, spacious and powerful with all the toys.
> 
> Not sure whether you can find any of them on the used-car market, but I'd recommend a look.
> 
> Lamp


We got one of these as a company car with full options a few months ago, really good car and excellent value for money.


----------



## glodny_krolik (Dec 31, 2008)

Zexotic said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Can you guys tell me which one is a better car.. Accord or the Altima? Here are some of the things I'm looking for:
> 
> ...




What ever the criteria your comparing to. Do Not Buy an Altima!

Regards,

Altima Owner


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

They are both good taxis


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Confiture said:


> They are both good taxis


Accords are never used as taxis....


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

fear google!


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

I should have qualified my post with a "in Dubai..."


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

Isn't Accord more durable than Altima? It sure has better resale value though.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Toss a coin, it's like comparing grey with beige.


:lol::lol:


----------

